# How much weight did u gain in 1st trimester?



## DawnMN26

Hello all
Just wondering how much you all gained in the first trimester, with twins.
I weigh myself every friday & today is 10lbs since i became pregnant.
That seems like a lot to me.

How much did you ladies gain in 1st trim.?


----------



## Deux

I think I gained about 10 in the first tri, but then it slowed down until the last couple months where I gained a lot again.


----------



## DawnMN26

Oh ok cool! Then i'm right on target!! 
I don't think i'm going to continue to weigh myself every friday, like i have been doing. hahah


----------



## doublemiracle

I actually lost 6 lbs in my first trimester cause I was so sick. I couldn't keep anything down. Instead of morning sickness, I had all day sickness :sick:


----------



## Twinminator

I honestly can't remember, sorry! But probably not much as I slept through most of it... literally! :sleep:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I didn't put hardly anything on at all, i think i put on about 2lbs or something! I put on most of my weight during second and i'm sure now 3rd ill put on much more. I've put on 1st 6lbs so far in my pregnancy! Not sure if thats a lot, lol


----------



## Laura2919

I gained my weight from about 15 weeks..


----------



## ladypotter

0 in weeks 1-12!! But i had made it up by 16wks and had put on 14lbs!! YIKES!! In total, I put on 50lbs by 37wks.


----------



## cazd

I put on exactly 1 stone in the first tri.

But then I had nausea every 3 hours or so and the only thing that stopped it was potato!
But now the m/s has gone the weight gain has slowed down too.


----------



## lizziedripping

Around 12Ibs by 15wks, then another 20Ibs by 38wks. Twin pregnancy was least weight gain I've ever had in a pregnancy, but not sure that was normal or ideal tbh. 

Really wasn't trying to maintain my weight, just ate what I wanted - was very inactive due to bed rest aswell. ALL weight gain was babies pretty much. x


----------



## DawnMN26

Oh wow! Just 35 lbs with 2 babies?
Thats great!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Wouldn't recommend it tho. I don't believe pregnancy is the time to worry about weight. My doc explained to me that babies obviously took majority of my calories given that they were so big - in all other pregnancies I gained around 40Ibs x


----------



## vineyard

NOt sure but I know I had gained 20 lbs by 20 weeks and had gained 42 by delivery at 36+ 6.


----------



## DawnMN26

Yeah thats what i read in my books that is normal, 20 lbs in 20 weeks!
No during pregnancy is not a time to worry about weight, i was just wondering!


----------



## mom2pne

I didn't gain weight until about 24 weeks. Before that I lost over 30 pounds due to all day every day morning sickness from about week 7 or 8 until week 19.


----------



## BeckyD

I don't know what I weighed just before I got pregnant but comparing my weight at my 12 week check in comparison to April I had lot about 6 lb!!
Am sure I've put it on and more in the last 4 weeks. Also I used to do bodypump so I think after years of saying that muscle weighs more than fat, I've finally proven it.


----------



## _Vicky_

oohhh i miss body pump 

I gained far too much - 70lb by 37 weeks - but I did eat for england (wales scotland and ireland) throw in christmas and not being able to exercise = blob.

I gained it all in 2nd and 3rd tri though x


----------

